# Ranges for please help interpret my results!



## happilyeverafter2010 (May 4, 2010)

I was finally able to get the ranges from my lab. Here are the results with the ranges:

TSH- my score - 1.4 Range- 0.3-5
T4- my score 1.22 Range 0.8-2.20
T-3 (they said it was an uptake) my score - 1.06 Range 0.7-1.37

According to the ranges they are all normal. I'm a little confused how what is normal at one lab isn't normal at another? In addition to my physical symptoms (fatigue, intolerance to cold, lack of focus, weight gain) the doctor also said I have high cholesterol. (no family history, I eat pretty healthy and am active.)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happilyeverafter2010 said:


> I was finally able to get the ranges from my lab. Here are the results with the ranges:
> 
> TSH- my score - 1.4 Range- 0.3-5
> T4- my score 1.22 Range 0.8-2.20
> ...


Hi there happilyetc!!!

Yes; your labs are in normal range. It would have been good if doc at least ran FREE T4 and to have added FREE T3 would have been most wonderful.

These tests can come back in normal range while meanwhile the antibodies are raging and making the patient very sick. So, I ask! Have you had any antibodies' tests"

Here is what I recommend..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

And here you can learn the difference between the Totals and the FREES!

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

It is somewhat typical to find undesired changes in cholesterol, glucose, blood pressure, ferritin and a whole bunch of stuff w/ thyroid disease. No matter what you do.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I understand your confusion/frustration. My labs too are in the "normal" range & I am also very symptomatic. The endo I saw basically wants to take a wait and see approach (which is not ok with me) I am going back to my pcp to see if she will run some antibody tests. Hopefully, (& I know this sounds bad) they will be abnormal so I can finally get someone to see that I'm not imagining things. Don't really have any advice to offer just wanted to let you know you aren't alone.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I found an article on the web that I'm going to take to my doctor, maybe you will find it helpful as well?? http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/h/hashimotos_thyroiditis/book-diseases-7f.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> I found an article on the web that I'm going to take to my doctor, maybe you will find it helpful as well?? http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/h/hashimotos_thyroiditis/book-diseases-7f.htm
> 
> Hope this helps!


You are a doll for sharing this link; it is very impressive and easy to understand!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I found an article on the web that I'm going to take to my doctor, maybe you will find it helpful as well?? http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/h/hashimotos_thyroiditis/book-diseases-7f.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## happilyeverafter2010 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing! I'm going to take it along!


----------



## happilyeverafter2010 (May 4, 2010)

So I got another round of bloodwork from the doctor (they forgot to run a cholesterol) and they reran my thyroid panels, not entirely sure why, but whatever). Here are the results:

Free t-4 1.08, T-4- 8.5 (I think that the nurse may have had those backwards)
Total T-3-pending
TSH - 1.850

Thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happilyeverafter2010 said:


> So I got another round of bloodwork from the doctor (they forgot to run a cholesterol) and they reran my thyroid panels, not entirely sure why, but whatever). Here are the results:
> 
> Free t-4 1.08, T-4- 8.5 (I think that the nurse may have had those backwards)
> Total T-3-pending
> ...


Hi Happily................thanks for posting your results. Sadly, we cannot interpret them w/o the ranges. Different labs have different ranges.

When you get them, please post like this going across. It would be so helpful to all of us as we "do" want to help.

The name of the test The result The range

Bummer on the cholesterol. How can they forget? Gee whiz!!


----------

